# Champanel planting question



## HodgesVineyards (Jan 15, 2015)

Does anyone know how far apart the Champanel grapes should be planted?


----------



## WeimarWine (Jan 22, 2015)

*Spacing for Champanel*



HodgesVineyards said:


> Does anyone know how far apart the Champanel grapes should be planted?



HodgesVineyards,

I have 3 Champanel grapevines. I didn't order these vines, they showed up as something obviously different from the vines I ordered once the bare rooted vines I planted started growing. The Champanel vines are planted 8 foot apart on their rows and this is not enough room for these vines. In our vineyard, located about 5 miles south of Weimar TX, these vines will grow shoots 16 to 20 foot plus each year. I spend a lot of time trimming shoots during the growing season to keep the Champanel vines from completely overgrowing each of its neighboring vines. So, each Champanel vine is capable of filling a lot of trellis space. I would say that 12 feet to 16 feet between vines would be better for Champanel than just 8 feet between vines. We use a VSP Trellis System and have trained the vines with cordon and spurs. I do like these grapes. The only thing to watch out for is the leaf roller and leaf folder caterpillars and then birds as the grapes get ripe.

Hope this helps you.

WeimarWine

Mike


----------

